# Snowboard Racks?



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Alright, well I have a few more people to bring with me to ride this year and can't put down the seats to fit the boards in the trunk. So, I need a snowboard rack. At first I was thinking of a normal enclosed case, for 500 bucks I could just buy a new car. :laugh: So I thought about just clamped ones. What I was wondering was
> 
> 1. Do the clamps, or whatever holding system, scratch or damage the board in any way. Or any chance?
> 
> ...


My friend has a yakima 'clamp' rack on his outback. 

1. No way it will damage the board at all, it's all squishy rubber touching the board.

2. Can't imagine the drive up hurting the board, especially when you're spending all day riding, sometimes going similar speeds. Also acts as a board dryer on the way home 

3. Only have used the yakima, really easy to install, use, and locks for when you get lunch on the way back or whatever.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The road salt isn't good for the board/binding just hose those fuckers down when you're driving south from Buffalo. Also remember to lock the rack after you've closed it I fucking hate running over peoples shit when they leave the resort.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i have these Thule 92725 Universal Flat Top 6 - Thule Ski and Snowboard Racks the only thing i dont like about them is that they can leave a slight black rubber mark on the base of the board (which rubs off easily). I have had 4 snowboards in it so it is wide enough for 2 gnu riders choice W's side by side. You may need to get some risers aswell as when you hvae 4 boards on the bindings may touch the roof of your car.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The road salt isn't good for the board/binding just hose those fuckers down when you're driving south from Buffalo. Also remember to lock the rack after you've closed it I fucking hate running over peoples shit when they leave the resort.


I had a feeling that it would be hurt from this. I'll just throw a tarp over them or something. Thanks though guys.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I fucking hate running over peoples shit when they leave the resort.


:laugh::laugh: Guess you have to wash your tires when you get home from all that shit


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I had a feeling that it would be hurt from this. I'll just throw a tarp over them or something. Thanks though guys.


Ixnay on the arptay idea. You don't need that big blue sheet of plastic flapping around the whole way and getting the interior of your car all wet when you stuff it in there. If the boards get really grimy then just rinse them off or wipe them down when you get home.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Just throw them in the shower or spray them down with a hose when you get home. Then wipe down the edges to reduse rust and its all good. If you're taking a long trip then it's a good idea to wrap your boards in saran wrap for the ride. Also be sure to get that front wind deflector piece. It keeps alot of stuff from getting on the boards.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've got the Yakima system and for everything you are looking at $500+ new. Try CL you might be able to save some scratch.


base feet
base specific foot pads
48" poles
locks
snowboard rack itself

I love mine. A little bit of a pain to get the dimensions right, and mine needed to be exact or the rack slid. But once it's done right never moves. So simple and easy to use. I don't yet have air deflector, but they are noisy, but I can't hear the people in the back over my loud exhaust anyways hahhaaaa











*wow* REI just had my whole set up for $474 that is way less than I paid 2 years ago !!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I bought some padded wall brackets from Home Despot. Can't find them on their website or I'd post a link. Anyway, they're just the right width for a snowboard or a couple of pairs of skis and poles.

Edit: Sorry, had a brain fart. I thought this thread was about wall mounts for equipment, not car racks.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Ixnay on the arptay idea. You don't need that big blue sheet of plastic flapping around the whole way and getting the interior of your car all wet when you stuff it in there. If the boards get really grimy then just rinse them off or wipe them down when you get home.


Well my problem is washing it off when I get to the resort.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

I just picked up a "SportRack A26395 Aero 1300 Roof Box" for $289.98 from Amazon. The reviewers said it's the same exact model as the Thule Roof Box but at half the cost. When I took it out of the box it looked solid, lockable, and very easy to install. you might check it out, for the versatility.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I had a feeling that it would be hurt from this. I'll just throw a tarp over them or something. Thanks though guys.


that is going to more of a hastle than it is worth. unless the vehicle in front of you is a ram 3500 with a 6" lift and 39" tires and hes spinning his tires every 10 seconds you are not going to get that much spray on your roof. just keep a good distance from the vehicle in front of you so you dont get spray on your windshield. I wouldnt worry about road salts when the boards are on the roof. I got a pair of wide yakima clamp roof racks off craigslist for $40 bucks, they fit 4 boards fine, that was a killer deal. check craigslist for a full set up, because im assuming you dont have the rails on the roof

something like this


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

NOTE: on the cargo boxes.
Not all cars can mount them on the roof rack systems. I know when I bought mine both Yakima and Thule state not to use a cargo box. Make sure you check for your specific vehicle


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well my problem is washing it off when I get to the resort.


You know all that snow on the ground at the resort? It's made of...water!

You could also buy an inexpensive unpadded board bag and put the board on the rack inside the bag. 
DAKINE Freestyle Snowboard Bag - Free Shipping at REI.com


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> You know all that snow on the ground at the resort? It's made of...water!


Whoa, its made of water?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

slyder said:


> NOTE: on the cargo boxes.
> Not all cars can mount them on the roof rack systems. I know when I bought mine both Yakima and Thule state not to use a cargo box. Make sure you check for your specific vehicle


At your own risk. They don't recommend certain cars, but my set up was within one inch, and they said it would not fit. Screw that, I don't like my board getting road rash on the way to the hill. Sky box all the way.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought it was for weight reasons not size...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

fattrav said:


> Whoa, its made of water?


I know, right?!?!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Alright assholes I'm just really anal about my board. :laugh: Besides, some stuff doesn't come off with just riding. And the salt in New York is much different than normal salt. I think we are one of the only states that uses it, not salt in general but the type. If you get a brand new car and drive it one winter here, I personally guarantee there will be rust on it. Any way, my main concern now is trying to find a way to protect the boards on top of the car minimally. Maybe a little deflector around the rack or something. 

Thanks so far though, been really helpful.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

N'YAWK salt -- the baddest ass salt on the planet!

I think you're worrying about this too much because you're going to get more damage from people bumping into you in the lift line than from road salt being on there for a day, so just rinse it off or wipe it down when you get home.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Believe it or not:laugh: my resort doesn't have lift lines. On Saturday and Friday nights, but it is only around 6 and is only at the main lift.

Thanks though, I get it. I'm getting just a simple clamp one, or whatever is the cheapest.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Believe it or not:laugh: my resort doesn't have lift lines. On Saturday and Friday nights, but it is only around 6 and is only at the main lift.
> 
> Thanks though, I get it. I'm getting just a simple clamp one, or whatever is the cheapest.


Those clamp style racks like the ones shown above are ubiquitous and they work well without marring the board. Tried and true.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, theoretically, putting your board or skis on top of your ride will do many bad things.

1. the fine particles mostly found on and around roads are usually rather abrasive and TINY. This constant sand blasting does nothing good for the finish, but if you are riding that board instead of entering it into a beauty contest, chances are you wont know the dif

2. those same fine particles find their way into areas that you may not notice. The constant bombardment during the ride against your edges, bindings, and especially the foam on the bindings will be harmed but, will it be enough to worry about? Chances are, you aren't going to stick it out with your same board for that many years to worry about

3. The biggest issue is when they just salt a road and things are flying over and hitting the board. That and the occasional rock that you hear ringing off the board as you drive behind a big truck without mudflaps. 

4. secure those bindings, from what I've heard this is the biggest fail for people that put boards on their roofs. They flop around, weaken the straps or keep flipping them around until a part is lost. Nothing like taking a 4 hour drive only to have your buddy complain that we have to go shopping the first day for bindings because the dbag forgot to secure his bindings!

5. Leaving them on the rack shows intent. Intent on spending money and probably having something in the car worth stealing too. I know it sounds crazy but at my local resort, more cars are broken into that have their skis/boards on top of the car while they check into their hotel, eat dinner etc than the ones that dont have. Thieves think you have all your gear in there, and based on the board expense on your locked roof rack (hopefully locked) they gauge that you probably have some nice boots, coats, goggles, ipods, etc in your car in a nice package made for thieves called a backpack.

In short, if the board is getting in your way or you dont want to soil your ride, get a rack and dont worry about everything else. Just lock up


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I will note about racks, dont forget you have them lol. 

A buddy had a yakima box on his Mitsubishi Evo 7, opened his garage and started to slide in and hit the box on his garage door as it was going up and scratched up the upper door frame where the hooks go in on his car lulz was he mad or what.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I might just DIY a snowboard rack. I mean it's my car till it dies anyway and it's already partially covered in snowboard stickers. Besides my dad DIYied his truck cap. 

Ya, red neck central here.

Thanks for the help though. On my next car for sure.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

i'm gonna resurrect this thread just beacuse i need some help now as well....i'm looking into buying a thule ski box. my only question is: "what's the difference between the ski boxes and the cargo boxes?" i know one's for winter and the other is obviously for summeertime (ie: camping, trips, etc) but i haven't gone to the actual store to look inside to see if there's any major differences, if at all? does anyone know this on the top of their head? also, which thule boxes do you guys have if you guys are rocking any....thanks!!


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm actually with you, I spend a lot of time waxing and tuning my board. I don't want that to be impacted with road grit, salt, dirt, etc., on the hour drive to my local spot. When I was young and dumb (and full of... HEY NOW!) I used the types of racks being discussed here and by the time we'd arrive the bases would be black and gritty and shit embedded into the base/wax. Now that I'm old and smarter (and full of... well, nothing now) I got a cargo box which I do realize may not be an option for everyone depending upon make/model of your vehicle and budget. Plus you can sticker up your cargo box properly!

MeanJoe


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> I'm actually with you, I spend a lot of time waxing and tuning my board. I don't want that to be impacted with road grit, salt, dirt, etc., on the hour drive to my local spot. When I was young and dumb (and full of... HEY NOW!) I used the types of racks being discussed here and by the time we'd arrive the bases would be black and gritty and shit embedded into the base/wax. Now that I'm old and smarter (and full of... well, nothing now) I got a cargo box which I do realize may not be an option for everyone depending upon make/model of your vehicle and budget. Plus you can sticker up your cargo box properly!
> 
> MeanJoe


which box do you have? and are ski boxes the same as cargo boxes? they look identical on the exterior. wondering if the interior has some fancy slots for snowboards or something?


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Thule Ascent. Nothing special inside, just a few tie down straps which I've never used. 

Thule-603 Ascent 1500


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

could you use it for camping in the summertime? i'd like to use it to the fullest potential year round. would be nice to have some extra trunk space and backseat room without having to fold down the seats


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Weird double-post submission somehow....


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

newnew said:


> could you use it for camping in the summertime? i'd like to use it to the fullest potential year round. would be nice to have some extra trunk space and backseat room without having to fold down the seats


I'm not really a camper but sure, it would easily fit my tent and sleeping bags and other items. I've never tried, the most I've put in mine was two snowboards and a couple pair of skis. It has a fair amount of room, but not a lot of vertical space remaining with a few boards and skis. I don't know what the maximum weight limit is so you'd probably want to look into that before loading a week's worth of camping supplies (i.e. cases and cases of beer) into it.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is mine, mounted on my Tribute. My only complaint is due to the positioning of my roof rack cross-bars and the fact I bought a larger model to carry more skis/boards, it ioverhangs the rear lift. As such, I cannot fully open the back of the Tribute as it hits the roof rack and stops. Generally, not a problem but in hindsight I would have purchased a slightly smaller model.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

what kind of car do you drive? i never knew the boxes were so much more expensive than the racks...lol the box alone is like $700. rack and footbars are $700 altogether


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

oh damn. haha you beat me to it. didn't see your post before i posted.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

that looks like a longass box. what sizes are your boards? i drive an acura tsx...i don't think that the box would work on my car lol but i'm sure there's different sizes. just gotta do my research


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

newnew said:


> that looks like a longass box. what sizes are your boards? i drive an acura tsx...i don't think that the box would work on my car lol but i'm sure there's different sizes. just gotta do my research


So yes, that is one of the larger models. They do come in different sizes. I over-estimated how big of a box I actually needed. I have boards in varying lengths, from 168 to 155. I also have my girlfriend's skis, which at the time I bought the box were long planks. (I've since bought her new shorter skis). Since I also take a few people with me, both skiers and boarders, my initial thought was I needed a long box to accommodate those two plankers. As I said, I over-estimated how big I actually needed. 

Now, my Tribute obviously already had a roof rack so I only had to buy the box. They are more expensive, for sure, but you can usually find used ones on CraigsList and new ones on sale (I think mine was in the $300-400 range?

MeanJoe


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

well...i'm from canada. haha craigslist up here blows donkeysack lol

i was looking at ordering from ebay but i can only imagine how bad customs will rape me from behind if i do so. obviously i'll be getting a smaller box. my board is only 152 and everyone else that's riding with me will be a 155ish. but i'd like to throw extra shit in there too. boots can stay in the truck for all i care but hypothetically speaking.

...this is gonna be an expensive purchase...haha


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Why do people worry about their boards getting messed up? If you but the boards base to base then obviously nothing is going to happen to them. If you are getting salt spray from the car ahead of you you are driving too close to begin with. Plus, if necessary, you can give the board a wash down every time you wax it and that will keep it clean. No big deal.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

it's not about my boards getting dirty or messed up. it's about having little to no trunk space in my car and wanting to expand it to a cargo box. also stated that i would like to use it for summer as well so that proves are a win-win to me. what am i gonna use racks for on the off season? hanging my dry clothes? haha


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

My stance is too wide/angled to fit my bindings between the clamps so I slide my board back slightly to have one binding on the outside of the clamp.

I was driving up a few weeks ago on the freeway and there was a lot of wind. Out of nowhere there is a loud thud on the roof of my car. Being insanely paranoid I rush over three lanes of traffic and come to a stop. Get out of my car and sure enough, my snowboard had slid back and the nose had slipped out of the first clamp. I almost lost my board to the fucking freeway!!!

I've fixed this problem by putting a strap through my heelcup and wrapping it around the rack.


----------



## jaymurr (Dec 8, 2011)

I just bought a cheap bag to throw the board in while it's on the roof. That gets rid of the salt and debris issue.

SO far the bag is still in good shape, it'll likely last 2-3 years before it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

GreatScott said:


> My stance is too wide/angled to fit my bindings between the clamps so I slide my board back slightly to have one binding on the outside of the clamp.
> 
> I was driving up a few weeks ago on the freeway and there was a lot of wind. Out of nowhere there is a loud thud on the roof of my car. Being insanely paranoid I rush over three lanes of traffic and come to a stop. Get out of my car and sure enough, my snowboard had slid back and the nose had slipped out of the first clamp. I almost lost my board to the fucking freeway!!!
> 
> I've fixed this problem by putting a strap through my heelcup and wrapping it around the rack.


Yikes! Wouldn't the board have stayed up there though, since you had one binding on either side of the rack clamp?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> My stance is too wide/angled to fit my bindings between the clamps so I slide my board back slightly to have one binding on the outside of the clamp.
> 
> I was driving up a few weeks ago on the freeway and there was a lot of wind. Out of nowhere there is a loud thud on the roof of my car. Being insanely paranoid I rush over three lanes of traffic and come to a stop. Get out of my car and sure enough, my snowboard had slid back and the nose had slipped out of the first clamp. I almost lost my board to the fucking freeway!!!
> 
> I've fixed this problem by putting a strap through my heelcup and wrapping it around the rack.


????? i dont see how its possible that your stance is too wide to fit racks, either position them far enough apart that the clamps are right around where the nose/tail start, or put them close enough together so they go in between your bindings. maybe im missing something but why not just shift the distance apart the clamps are?


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Yikes! Wouldn't the board have stayed up there though, since you had one binding on either side of the rack clamp?


It possible it would have been fine but with the high winds I was worried it would act like a sale and rip my rack off. Further up the road I passed three trailers that had tipped over.



IdahoFreshies said:


> ????? i dont see how its possible that your stance is too wide to fit racks, either position them far enough apart that the clamps are right around where the nose/tail start, or put them close enough together so they go in between your bindings. maybe im missing something but why not just shift the distance apart the clamps are?


The mounting points on my Subaru and the adjustability of my Thule rack are minimal. I have the clamps set out as far as possible and it won't accommodate my bindings. The other option only brings them in by 4 or 5 inches which is not nearly close enough to fit the bindings on the outside. The strap works so I'm no longer concerned. I do want to get a cargo box though.


----------

